# Screenshots Thread VII: A thread where you post screenshots



## Heliophobic (Nov 22, 2012)

This is a thread where you post your screenshots of video games.

Hope I cleared that up.







Let the games begin.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 22, 2012)

meanwhile at my CSGO


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 22, 2012)

here's a protip council rumi: you need a follower for all those council kicks. NPCs are very silly


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 23, 2012)

Now sir I must insist you stop fapping. It is most inappropriate. Also it makes you look like a weird blood fetishist as you're rubbing yourself to the wall of blood.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 23, 2012)

God those dogs look so cool/creepy. I can't wait to see what this *Dog* is all about. I've seen him and I know the first item is a dog collar.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 23, 2012)

"Sorry, what was that? I can't hear you."


----------



## Pembroke (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## BronyHybrid (Nov 23, 2012)

"What the fuck are you looking at?"


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 24, 2012)

Other thread exists.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 16, 2012)

#ohhellno. Can I just point out how dope Red Arremers are? I show up and he's just sitting there waiting to wreck my shit. P.S This looks like a scene from a crappy furry romance novel.


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Validuz (Dec 16, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> God those dogs look so cool/creepy. I can't wait to see what this *Dog* is all about. I've seen him and I know the first item is a dog collar.



OMFG! Shadowrun! You're full of awesome aren't you!? 

Will see if i can upload any of my X-Thousad screenshots. 


Also; Could someone tell me how to upload screenshots the proper way?


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 16, 2012)

Validuz said:


> OMFG! Shadowrun! You're full of awesome aren't you!?
> Also; Could someone tell me how to upload screenshots the proper way?


Shadowrun is so cool. I have to go back and finish it. 

Whenever I try to upload images I get an error message. I think this happens to others too. What I do is upload it to an image sharing site and then link to the URL in the post. Even then I get errors, but keep trying.


----------



## Validuz (Dec 16, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> Shadowrun is so cool. I have to go back and finish it.
> 
> Whenever I try to upload images I get an error message. I think this happens to others too. What I do is upload it to an image sharing site and then link to the URL in the post. Even then I get errors, but keep trying.



Used to play the Shadowrun Pen n' paper RP-Game with a couple of friends. (Amazing!) Even got the games soundtrack(the Super Nintendo one) on my computer 

What img sharing sites would you recommend? Never used them before.. Never needed to. And when i tried to post links to youtube for example. It just posted the link as a text. Not as the window with the video.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 16, 2012)

Validuz said:


> Used to play the Shadowrun Pen n' paper RP-Game with a couple of friends. (Amazing!) Even got the games soundtrack(the Super Nintendo one) on my computer
> 
> What img sharing sites would you recommend? Never used them before.. Never needed to. And when i tried to post links to youtube for example. It just posted the link as a text. Not as the window with the video.


Just google "image hosting." and use one of the free ones. I'd rather not have to use them, but I can't upload images from my comp here for some queer reason. When the image hoster gives you a direct linkc copy/paste that into the little picture image here when you're writing your post.

Psshh! The soundtrack, you are the awesome one now. I love that tune that plays when you talk to people.


----------



## Validuz (Dec 16, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> The soundtrack I love that tune that plays when you talk to people.


Yeah! That's the best one! Badada-dadadah... Badada-dadadam . . . I just realized i suck at writing what things sounds like. But you know what i mean 












I was absolutely in love with this game called 'APB' or All Points Bulletin untill it got cancelled and raped by this other company that bought it.
You could customize and paint your cars just the way you wanted in a GTA-Esque Cops vs robbers. Seriously awesome 
And guess what my fav game is? Hint: It starts with Mass. And ends with Effect. It took me something like 2Â½hrs to make that logo with the ingame tools. It's super close to being just like the original :3


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 17, 2012)

A flying baby shooting bottles fighting a dancing panda bear with a duck on its head? This is the game for me. Still can't beat that gatdamned secret level. Got to the boss though.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 17, 2012)

Validuz said:


> Yeah! That's the best one! Badada-dadadah... Badada-dadadam . . . I just realized i suck at writing what things sounds like. But you know what i mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice cars. APB is so much fun. It's just the community that sucks balls xD
I made a character for LTL weapons only and named him something like xXX_Super1337Pr0oIVIGH4x0rZZ_xXx I never got those "OMG HACKER I SAW YOU SNAP" with that character xD
 It is nice to hear folk think you have supernatural abilities though :V


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 19, 2012)

*Yes, I'm a Dragon Man!*


*




Yes, I breathe fire!

*This char is going 'dragon bare fisties challenge' in NG+ It's going to be really hard. Right after this though I got invaded and somehow backstabbed the fool.*
*


----------



## Validuz (Dec 19, 2012)

^ Ooh? What is that game


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 19, 2012)

Validuz said:


> ^ Ooh? What is that game


*Dark Souls*. It's really easy and approachable, I recommend picking it up :V . But seriously Validuz it's the best game I've played in years, no exaggeration. You can turn into a dragon only after obtaining a stupid amount of dragon scales and bringing them to the eternal dragon. So worth it


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 19, 2012)

Green_Knight what iiissss that? I've seen it and I know I wanted to play it.


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 19, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> Green_Knight what iiissss that? I've seen it and I know I wanted to play it.


Alone in the Dark


----------



## Fernin (Dec 19, 2012)

Text based shenanigans, for the lulz.


----------



## Validuz (Dec 19, 2012)

^ GFX Are for suckers. Gameplay is where the fun is at :>


----------



## RitsukaAo (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm working on Kirby: Nightmare in Dreamland Zone 4 but can't seem to upload my screenshots.


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 22, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Nice cars. APB is so much fun. It's just the community that sucks balls xD
> I made a character for LTL weapons only and named him something like xXX_Super1337Pr0oIVIGH4x0rZZ_xXx I never got those "OMG HACKER I SAW YOU SNAP" with that character xD
> It is nice to hear folk think you have supernatural abilities though :V


Oh my APB: reloaded I still play that game... I am a pro :V
Yes I still play it, I don't know its still fun even though there are over powered weapons out the ass


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 22, 2012)

FarCry 3 is homosex


----------



## Fernin (Dec 22, 2012)

I suddenly wish I'd gotten a screenshot of the epic pile of dudes I had in the middle of the pot field mission.... Flaming fags.... Quite literally. XD


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 26, 2012)

Suprised no one has posted any garrys mod screenshots (abeit when the game Freaking works) XD, i'd make some but i usually give up on all of them

BEHOLD MY NOOBINESS


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 28, 2012)

Far Cry 3 and me 8)


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 28, 2012)

Someone around here is breaking some serious rules.


----------



## Fernin (Dec 29, 2012)

Ah, FEAR, such fond memories. <3 Still easily one of the greatest shooters ever made.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 29, 2012)

Fernin said:


> Ah, FEAR, such fond memories. <3 Still easily one of the greatest shooters ever made.


Really? I'm not at all an FPS person at all (I just like horror) what makes F.E.A.R so great?


----------



## Rheumatism (Dec 30, 2012)

Fernin said:


> I suddenly wish I'd gotten a screenshot of the epic pile of dudes I had in the middle of the pot field mission.... Flaming fags.... Quite literally. XD


I bet my pile was bigger than yours.


----------



## Fernin (Dec 30, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> Really? I'm not at all an FPS person at all (I just like horror) what makes F.E.A.R so great?



All the story elements aside (I'm also a horror fan) F.E.A.R. 's combat has a weight, speed and sort of kinetic action to it that make it very tactile and enjoyable, both in single player and Online; the combat was simply fluid, solid and very satisfying. The sequels lost the feeling considerably compared to the first game, but even then they're still quite good. Dash into a room, drop kick one dude in the back of the head, his buddies turn and fire, and for the next minute or two the room is a chaotic place full of flying debris and shell casing, chunks of dudes flying all over place people leaping over desks to kick an enemy in the face when they caught one another during reloads. Good stuff.


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 30, 2012)

Just testing out GTA IV after i put a Nvidia GTX 550tI into my computer ^w^  (I had it using 590mb's of 967Mbs of graphics memory btw) XD

came out with this image after causing an apocalypse at a junction


----------



## shteev (Dec 30, 2012)

No,






No, go away, no one likes you.


----------



## Saga (Dec 30, 2012)

Validuz said:


> ^ GFX Are for suckers. Gameplay is where the fun is at :>


 Playing video games for the graphics is like watching porn for the story.


----------



## Saga (Dec 30, 2012)

http://imgur.com/Nusq8

 I can't run windows games :c
EDIT: It wont let me take the attached file out. so.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 30, 2012)

shteev said:


> No,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you talking about even? They're one of my favorite bosses.


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Fernin (Dec 30, 2012)

cyanogen said:


> Playing video games for the graphics is like watching porn for the story.



If only you knew the irony there in regards to my screenshot. XD


----------



## Rheumatism (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 31, 2012)

Ah I see someone is Also Frightened ^ I have to admit F.E.A.R is growing on me. Now that I'm used to playing with mouse+keyboard it's pretty cool. I like how unforgiving it is.


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Jan 1, 2013)

DEMOS RAPE FACE?  8D

hehe


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 1, 2013)

Old bug in Natural Selection 2, where everyone jumped into the pit in the lobby to get on the alien team and it failed to let anyone join, leaving everyone stuck in the bottom of a hole, unable to move due to the pile-up of people, and unable to climb back out.






Also scissoring


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 1, 2013)

Guys how to I gun?






This fugging prick. Can't wait for him to hopefully be turned into a dead person.


----------

